# Apr 20, 2022 AEW Dynamite Discussion Thread: Coffin Match, Punk/Dustin, Wardlow/Butcher, Baker/Kamela, JB/KOR, HOOK, BCC, TK Announcement



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

This is definitely a meme Dynamite. Just needs a "CM Punk Speaks" segment and a 10-man tag


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Announcements that I would consider huge and worthy of the phrasing:

HBO Max deal is happening and ROH is part of it
They are going to run a major show in the UK or Canada
All in crossover show is announced.
All Out will be in a bigger venue (Wrigley or Soldier Field)
AEW has signed a long term extension with Warner/Discovery


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, I missed Dynamite last night (have it in my queue to watch later) but why is Wardlow wrestling next week? 

I thought the whole idea was that MJF was keeping him from doing anything.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

TripleG said:


> Okay, I missed Dynamite last night (have it in my queue to watch later) but why is Wardlow wrestling next week?
> 
> I thought the whole idea was that MJF was keeping him from doing anything.


Watch Dynamite and you will know why. If you can't do that, pick a YouTube reviewer and watch that segment. I recommend, JD, Goodmicwork, Solomonster or Steve and Larson.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm glad to see O'Reilly get a singles match as being in trios/tags all the times hides just how good he can be. He's my favourite of the three UE guys for ring work and his match with KUSHIDA in the 2015 BOSJ final was one of the best junior matches of that period. He gets saddled with a certain reputation, but watch the guy wrestle - he's super smooth, not spotty, and works a really fun MMA-inspired style. I hope he and Jungle Boy have a really intense match because they're capable of it. Something akin to Dax vs. JB in 2021.

That and the coffin match look the best. The coffin match is another example of a heel having to pay back his win though, something that always happened with Cody's feuds post-MJF. I don't think Darby needs the win back because he's not a guy whose reputation is built on win/loss credibility, whereas Andrade is a faction leader and kind of needs to look strong.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Darby's coffin match with Ethan Page is still one of my favourite AEW matches. Hopefully this one is good. Also, Wardlow vs The Butcher? Nice.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Darby/Andrade should be great. Darby has always delivered in coffin matches so I expect this to be a banger.

MJF booking the Wardlow matches is very similar to the 5 trials of Jericho stipulation but I think they can keep this story fresh. Especially if MJF brings in a surprise or 2 to wrestle Wardlow.

I expect Page/Cole will be on the show to setup the next challenge for the belt. 

I don’t know why Brit is in the Owen tourney unless she’s going to put someone over in the final. I think her best skill is the mic so her wrestling jobbers is a waste of time 

JB-Kyle will feel like the best era of NXT especially if given lot of time


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

Jungle Boy vs O'Reilly could be a banger. I think JB will be going over, but it should be a strong match.

re: Britt Baker, I could see her going to the finals, and then losing to someone in order to put them over big time. Maybe Statlander?


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

MaseMan said:


> Jungle Boy vs O'Reilly could be a banger. I think JB will be going over, but it should be a strong match.
> 
> re: Britt Baker, I could see her going to the finals, and then losing to someone in order to put them over big time. Maybe Statlander?


Statlander winning would be the right call as Hayter may not be ready yet.

Having Baker cost Hayter the first round match could be a way to reignite their beef, this would set up a nice match between them, possibly for the TBS title ?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It’s gonna be so weird seeing Andy Williams in a one-on-one wrassling match. Especially against one of AEWs biggest projects. Such a pity he didn’t get into wrestling sooner, but ETID were just too good.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

Dustin Rhodes vs CM Punk should be awesome, hopefully Punk heels it up a little bit for this one.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like another good card next week with Darby/Andrade in a Coffin match, Punk vs. Dustin, JB vs. KOR, and Wardlow vs. Butcher. Oh and Britt's return as well.

Like Andrade did with Cody & PAC, he's the guy that wins the 1st match but then ends up losing the 2nd, more important match.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Punk VS Dustin is a fun match, he doesn't have many left so glad we are getting this.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Coffin match and KOR/Jungle Boy both look good. Punk vs Dustin will be cool to see too. But man, Punk is wrestling like every week, I hope he doesn't wear himself out too much before he most likely wins the gold at the end of May. I guess HOOK gets a squash but I would like his next feud post-QT to come out of it.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Road to Pittsburgh:


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

They have sold just over 5,500 tickets for tomorrow's show and have just opened some more seats in the upper decks (per WrestleTix), with 960 now available. Should be a healthy crowd. They ran the Rampage debut show with Kenny vs. Christian there and did around 5,400. The last time they did Dynamite there it drew about 5,000 with the Jericho vs. Wardlow match.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, I'm really hyped to see Jungle Boy vs Kyle O'Reilly tomorrow night.

If they get at least around 15 minutes to wrestle on Dynamite, then it could potentially steal the show


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I swear, if anyone complains in this thread about what a letdown Tony’s announcement is…everyone should go in each time with low expectations.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

I don't think things like an HBO Max deal for ppvs should be an announcement that is hyped. It's something that you announce via commentary and then promote the shit out of every week.

The biggest news that could happen is that Bischoff is taking over as director/head of creative.


----------



## MetalKiwi (Sep 2, 2013)

AEW/NJPW PPV will be announced. (I think)


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

UK Show announcement


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm hoping the big announcement is NJPW-related.

The 2nd best case scenario would be announcing a show at the United Kingdom soon.

Edit:

I almost said Canada, but I think they're already doing a show there soon


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

People are going to be super pissed if Schiavone or another announcer breaks the neeewwwwwsss. The special announcement has been mentioned by people other than TK for at least a couple of instances over the past year or more.

It always gets made out that TK is just a carny and he out and out LIED TO US ALL! Tony Khan really has negative onscreen charisma. It would only make sense to keep his mug and plug his big yap. Most arguments done in good faith would concede that reality - at the very least.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Tony Khan had an interview with Robbie Fox and mentioned how he's excited for weekly television distribution for Ring of Honor and how he's had great conversations already with Warner about this. He also mentioned how there may be a time where AEW and ROH come together for one big event.

Just going off that, it wouldn't surprise me if the big announcement is an AEW/ROH/NJPW super-show. 

Though I'd be happy enough with mentions of the console game, tbh.


----------



## Craigthomasbthethird (Dec 15, 2021)

He won't announce a UK show on love TV I front of a USA audience, he'll get booed out the building.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Ultimo Duggan said:


> People are going to be super pissed if Schiavone or another announcer breaks the neeewwwwwsss. The special announcement has been mentioned by people other than TK for at least a couple of instances over the past year or more.
> 
> It always gets made out that TK is just a carny and he out and out LIED TO US ALL! Tony Khan really has negative onscreen charisma. It would only make sense to keep his mug and plug his big yap. Most arguments done in good faith would concede that reality - at the very least.


I hope TK is never on TV again. Why do people want him on TV?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Send Hook.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Will Adam Cole make an appearance


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

redban said:


> Will Adam Cole make an appearance


They need to take him out of the rotation, I don't think he needs to be on TV for the next 2 weeks. He's been way over-pushed lately.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Who's ready for AEW/BCC Souled Out from the Blackpool Pleasure Beach Arena


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516771164311408640


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516771164311408640


They're insane for never putting this stuff on TV.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

GNKenny said:


> They're insane for never putting this stuff on TV.


They do sometimes, but certainly not often enough. That video for sure needs to be played tonight before the main event.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516771164311408640


That was awesome. I really liked Andrade's promo here, even though it is in broken English, still sounded serious. I actually, think they shouldn't 50/50 this. Let Andrade win the feud IMO, since he's already up on Darby. Just have Darby lose by doing something crazy and it will work for both guys

I think Andrade is really putting in the work to make himself more marketable. Learning English, getting fucking jacked


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Geeee said:


> That was awesome. I really liked Andrade's promo here, even though it is in broken English, still sounded serious. I actually, think they shouldn't 50/50 this. Let Andrade win the feud IMO, since he's already up on Darby. Just have Darby lose by doing something crazy and it will work for both guys
> 
> I think Andrade is really putting in the work to make himself more marketable. Learning English, getting fucking jacked


Andrade has looked great lately, he's been having bangers for matches, English slightly getting better, and has the look of a ripped mob boss as you said. Definitely a good option for TNT Champion. The shitty AHFO stable is holding him back though.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Announcement will be a supershow - has to be

or HBO max / either or


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> They're insane for never putting this stuff on TV.


The ratings tank whenever they show long packages. The PPV countdown shows do dismal ratings every time. These packages are great but they shouldn't be on the show. 

They should certainly promote them on TV as something to watch on YouTube but there's no reason to waste valuable TV time on a 5 minute video package. No matter how good it is.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> The ratings tank whenever they show long packages. The PPV countdown shows do dismal ratings every time. These packages are great but they shouldn't be on the show.
> 
> They should certainly promote them on TV as something to watch on YouTube but there's no reason to waste valuable TV time on a 5 minute video package. No matter how good it is.


You don't have to show the full 5 minutes. It could easily be condensed down. Hell, 30 seconds. Something.

Though, yes. You're right about them not doing well in the ratings.


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

GNKenny said:


> You don't have to show the full 5 minutes. It could easily be condensed down. Hell, 30 seconds. Something.
> 
> Though, yes. You're right about them not doing well in the ratings.


I think the commentators are there to do that, to explain the context and to pull quotes from the package for the uninitiated. 

I guess I prefer to not have my hand held. I follow the AEW social channels, I know what content is and isn't available. They don't have unlimited time in the show. I'd rather have more time for matches than re-running content that is readily available for free long before the show airs.

That said, they do a great job with the 'Road To' clips and their video packages. It's an underrated part of their product in an area that WWE gets alot of praise for.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

So, Danielle Kamela had a match on Dark yesterday and I thought she looked pretty good. Had a unique neckbreaker/inverted DDT finisher. Kind of like a Twist of Fate done backwards? I think Britt vs Kamela actually has a shot of being decent if it isn't all just ref distractions and outside interference.


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Watching the Road to video and first time I recall ever hearing the Butcher speak. Was not expecting him to sound like that at all, so soft spoken.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Jeru The Damaja said:


> I think the commentators are there to do that, to explain the context and to pull quotes from the package for the uninitiated.
> 
> I guess I prefer to not have my hand held. I follow the AEW social channels, I know what content is and isn't available. They don't have unlimited time in the show. I'd rather have more time for matches than re-running content that is readily available for free long before the show airs.
> 
> That said, they do a great job with the 'Road To' clips and their video packages. It's an underrated part of their product in an area that WWE gets alot of praise for.


Hm. Well I disagree that re-airing that clip constitutes as hand holding. I see it as a basic storytelling device.

Not that every match needs some kind of major build. However if this is the end of a months long feud between two somewhat top guys, I'd say it warrants it. Especially since a coffin match isn't just any match, nor should it be if it's going to mean anything going forward.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

CriminalLeapord said:


> Watching the Road to video and first time I recall ever hearing the Butcher speak. Was not expecting him to sound like that at all, so soft spoken.


I thought the same thing LOL, his voice is a lot higher than I was expecting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516851857183887362
ROH TV deal or (hopefully) the AEW/NJPW supershow. Will it be called All In 2?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi is scheduled to take place on May 15th, so it would be VERY cool if they follow that up with a supershow involving AEW and NJPW (which will hopefully be the first of many to come).


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

DammitChrist said:


> Jon Moxley vs Hiroshi Tanahashi is scheduled to take place on May 15th, so it would be VERY cool if they follow that up with a supershow involving AEW and NJPW (which will hopefully be the first of many to come).


Can't wait for Okada to go 15 minutes on Rampage with Alan "V" Angels!! /s???


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Can't wait for Okada to go 15 minutes on Rampage with Alan "V" Angels!! /s???


Okada's a midcard goober trapped in a main event wrestler's body. He'll probably ask to wrestle Orange Cassidy or something. I hope we see Voodoo Murders balloon Okada if that's the case.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

GNKenny said:


> Okada's a midcard goober trapped in a main event wrestler's body. He'll probably ask to wrestle Orange Cassidy or something. I hope we see Voodoo Murders balloon Okada if that's the case.


Compromise and give him Johnny Hungie...except that match would actually be fire!!


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

All this talk about a co-promotional show with NJPW reminds me that the Best Friends are supposedly also members of Chaos. That apparently got dropped pretty quickly, even though Rocky Romero still shows up periodically to team with Trent.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516845360542539776
@The Legit Lioness would rock this. Pretty good looking shirt I must say.

Funny how fast AEW churns out shirts for every occasion lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516845360542539776
> @The Legit Lioness would rock this. Pretty good looking shirt I must say.
> 
> Funny how fast AEW churns out shirts for every occasion lol.


*Nah, I hate hockey and the Steelers, lol. My GOAT has owned that city for 20 years.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Nah, I hate hockey and the Steelers, lol. My GOAT has owned that city for 20 years.*
> View attachment 121013


It pains me looking at that pic as a Ravens fans. Brady has ruined Ravens fans dreams for so many years lol he's owned Baltimore too.

The guy is only 3 rings away from 2 Infinity gloves its ridiculous the level he plays at.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Updated ticket situation for tonight below. Looks like they've added some hardcam seats and I'd be surprised if they don't sell before bell time with that view.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516869730874888193


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516882431491649536


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

If that heavy rumor turns out to be true, then I'd LOVE to see a cross-promotional match with CM Punk vs Tetsuya Naito.

That Chicago crowd would be ROWDY as hell for both those men in that scenario.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Personally a show with NJPW does absolutely nothing for me. I'll watch it and may well enjoy it, but it's not something that excites me right now.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I mean if they're really doing this AEW/NJPW show and they're doing it in Chicago, I mean mind mind then goes to Okada vs. Punk. If Okada is doing that show, it's gotta be either Punk or Bryan I would think.

And if Punk wins the Title at DON, could even make AEW Champion vs. IWGP Champion, assuming Okada still has the belt then.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

There are so many great matches that could happen, but I wonder if they'll do the politically safe route of tags and lots of tags, like the New Japan vs. NOAH show in January. I'd hope there's enough mutual respect to trade wins, with AEW slightly getting the upper hand in America and New Japan doing likewise in Japan when they do a supershow over there.

Okada vs. Punk, Hangman/Tanahashi vs. MJF/Jay White (ultimate babyfaces vs. ultimate heels), Danielson vs. ZSJ, Ibushi vs. Fenix, Ospreay vs. Omega, Shingo vs. Miro, Naito vs. Andrade, Cobb vs. Hobbs or Keith Lee, FTR vs. G.O.D., Despy vs. Darby, and Hiromu vs. Jungle Boy are some of the matches I would like to see across the coming months and years. I suppose Yano vs. Danhausen vs. OC would get quite a few laughs too.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> If that heavy rumor turns out to be true, then I'd LOVE to see a cross-promotional match with CM Punk vs Tetsuya Naito.
> 
> That Chicago crowd would be ROWDY as hell for both those men in that scenario.


I think we would get Punk VS Tanahashi in the first supershow main event with both AEW and NJPW World Titles being defended in a double co main event and the respective champions obviously retaining. 

I see it as something like :

Punk VS Tanahashi
Moxley VS Okada
Hanger VS Ospreay 

Naoto does need an interaction with Andrade on this show. Or maybe a tag match with Andrade VS like Jay White and Adam Cole.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If Kenny is still on the mend, it would be cool if he serves as the official host of the event. He belongs on the show somehow.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Look what Punk posted on Instagram. I think it could be for NJPW president Ohbari, but who knows... Bret?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516898050073149444


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Look what Punk posted on Instagram. I think it could be for NJPW president Ohbari, but who knows... Bret?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516898050073149444


Wonder if Ospreay is still on this side of the pond... could be interesting if he interrupted an Ohbari/Khan co-announcement to lay down the first challenge for that show.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

MetalKiwi said:


> AEW/NJPW PPV will be announced. (I think)


Boring


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Look what Punk posted on Instagram. I think it could be for NJPW president Ohbari, but who knows... Bret?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516898050073149444


Okada. Set up vs Danielson.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@ripcitydisciple New Japan is on tour right now, so 0% chance it will be Okada. Ospreay would be great though, especially after he and Mox smashed it out of the park.





__





NJPW Golden Fight Series 2022 - Tag 2 « Events Database « CAGEMATCH - The Internet Wrestling Database


Internet Wrestling Database



www.cagematch.net


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

3venflow said:


> @ripcitydisciple New Japan is on tour right now, so 0% chance it will be Okada. Ospreay would be great though, especially after he and Mox smashed it out of the park.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I took my swing. He's someone who would deserve that kind of treatment.

Thanks for the information.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, has yesterday morning’s NJPW event been uploaded yet? 

I was going to watch it earlier this afternoon, but the episode still wasn’t uploaded by then.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

So the NJPW super show likely announcement. 

Don't care tbh as don't watch NJPW so I'm not happy or angry about it.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> By the way, has yesterday morning’s NJPW event been uploaded yet?
> 
> I was going to watch it earlier this afternoon, but the episode still wasn’t uploaded by then.


Last show uploaded on World was the April 19th show at Korakuen. No April 20th show yet.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Minoru Suzuki vs. QT Marshall and Konosuke Takeshita's arrival from DDT (vs. Brandon Cutler, so maybe Takeshita won't be with the Elite this time) have both been taped before Dynamite for Elevation.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516916901603065856


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wonder if Ospreay is still on this side of the pond... could be interesting if he interrupted an Ohbari/Khan co-announcement to lay down the first challenge for that show.


Please no


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Just added! This show is looking really good in-ring. Can't wait to see if Regal and Arn interact.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I hope that doesn't mean Darius is hurt again


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Minoru Suzuki vs. QT Marshall and Konosuke Takeshita's arrival from DDT (vs. Brandon Cutler, so maybe Takeshita won't be with the Elite this time) have both been taped before Dynamite for Elevation.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516916901603065856


 Guess Elevation is a must watch for me next week.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> Just added! This show is looking really good in-ring. Can't wait to see if Regal and Arn interact.
> 
> View attachment 121026


Weird pairing of guys. Let's see if Brock isn't so mediocre this time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The Jobber Stomping Squad is in action against more underwhelming opponents.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516923854500814848*


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Weird pairing of guys. Let's see if Brock isn't so mediocre this time.


He's been improving a lot on Dark but I'm not sure he's ready for national TV still.

My thoughts from this match are as questioned above - is Darius Martin hurt again? And will BCC make a move for Moriarty, who was one of the three named and tested by Danielson (others being Yuta and Garcia)? If BCC are going to be in the next Blood & Guts, they need five members if the format is stuck to. Maybe they can get away with four, but I don't think 3 v. 3 works with the War Games style.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

6 man tag squash matches are so unnecessary.

Hopefully this one doesn’t last longer than 2-3 mins


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Lorromire said:


> Weird pairing of guys. Let's see if Brock isn't so mediocre this time.


Oh he will he. 

He's bad so bad. But nepotism running wild and only in AEW because of his daddy as he wouldn't have a shot in hell otherwise.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> Weird pairing of guys. Let's see if Brock isn't so mediocre this time.


Hopefully Darius Martin and Lee Johnson aren’t injured. Mike Sydal is injured so often that he eventually just evaporated from AEW. Well, now Matt Sydal is injured as well. Tonight Dante, Lee and Brock are forced to go it alone. Yes, alone without their regular partners and two similarly challenged youngsters


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

3venflow said:


> He's been improving a lot on Dark but I'm not sure he's ready for national TV still.
> 
> My thoughts from this match are as questioned above - is Darius Martin hurt again? And will BCC make a move for Moriarty, who was one of the three named and tested by Danielson (others being Yuta and Garcia)? If BCC are going to be in the next Blood & Guts, they need five members if the format is stuck to. Maybe they can get away with four, but I don't think 3 v. 3 works with the War Games style.


Oh man, that'd be awful for the brothers if Darius was injured again, and after making all the effort to come back. Let's hope not, for their sake.

I don't see Moriarty having that vicious side to him that BCC wants, the dude just comes off too happy go lucky. Who knows, characters have surprised me before.

I think it might be too soon to add a fourth into the group but a little scouting match would be fun.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> 6 man tag squash matches are so unnecessary.
> 
> Hopefully this one doesn’t last longer than 2-3 mins


We need more good wrestling, so it's going to be a lot longer than that!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Scuba Steve said:


> Wonder if Ospreay is still on this side of the pond... could be interesting if he interrupted an Ohbari/Khan co-announcement to lay down the first challenge for that show.


The big(ger) NJPW names that are still here in the United States are Will Ospreay, Jay White, Minoru Suzuki (as we already know already), and Tomohiro Ishii


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

CM Trunks!

Sneaking suspicion he may issue a world title challenge after this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Punk's really become a curtain jerker am I right guys? /s


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I wonder if we get CODY chants? LOL


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Should be a nice match! Two old guys that can still go, especially Dustin.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

This should be good.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TD Stinger said:


> Punk's really become a curtain jerker am I right guys? /s


Nope. He's on first to get the eyes on the product.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Good matchup Goldust vs Punk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

God if Punk has to job to Page, I'm going to be so mad.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Araxen said:


> God if Punk has to job to Page, I'm going to be so mad.


I hope Punk does just to see your reaction 😎


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Chan Hung said:


> Nope. He's on first to get the eyes on the product.


........Did the "/s" not make it obvious I was being sarcastic?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Old school psychology in this match. Nice to see the crowd appreciates it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Punk's really become a curtain jerker am I right guys? /s


*If you want a serious opinion on that, I think they are using the Big Bang Theory lead-in boost to artificially inflate Punk's ratings so he doesn't look like a non-factor.*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Arm drag city bitch


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now we can top this match off after with the Giant Indian guy next  lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So.....who's the heel?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *If you want a serious opinion on that, I think they are using the Big Bang Theory lead-in boost to artificially inflate Punk's ratings so he doesn't look like a non-factor.*


You think his ego is that fragile?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk is channeling his hero Bret here with the methodical leg work. Punk is subtly playing the heel role in this match.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Can there be a middle ground between a glacial paced match and 20 min gymnastic routines?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, no Cody chants? I'm impressed. jk


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Can there be a middle ground between a glacial paced match and 20 min gymnastic routines?


N O


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow, no Cody chants? I'm impressed. jk


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Wow, no Cody chants? I'm impressed. jk


_Lawler impression_ You hear that, they're chanting "Brodie! Brodie!"


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CM PUNK
CM PUNK
CM PUNK


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Not a fan of face vs face matches. Plus this match is slow as molasses


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Punk's going to take this pseudo heel work into the Hangman program to give it some spice I reckon.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Punk’s as good as he ever was. So good to see.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Regular Dustin is lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Dammit, Punk! The face paint gives Dustin a layer of armour, hit him on the right side of his face, smh


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

KrysRaw1 said:


> Not a fan of face vs face matches. Plus this match is slow as molasses


Two old guys, CM Punk needs a better cardio also.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I’m liking the work from both guys in this match, very traditional old school wrestling match.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Damn
End this boring shit please


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BAH GAWD


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)

CM Hogan Brother


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Not a fan of the crossroads being used


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Goldust as or more entertaining than Cody lol


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That was terrible lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Goldust as or more entertaining than Cody lol


Not WWE Cody


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Great match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

What a WRESTLING match! 👏🏾👏🏾👏🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dustin to attack him from behind? haha


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Are they going to kiss?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Alrighty then


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Good match but slow at some points.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Goldust as or more entertaining than Cody lol


Always enjoyed his work for sure. Well.. minus the uhhh... well, you know.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They going to kiss


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Finally over


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good stuff, Dustin moving decent for 53 years old


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They going to kiss


yeah that was too much lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Cowboy!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Dustin's best work will mostly be remembered in the twilight of his career. Incredible.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Vibes of Dustin retiring soon.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Feud starting now!!!! Fuck yeah


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

That face off was cool


----------



## shawnyhc01 (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally, Hangman vs CM Punk


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk vs Hangman is a HUGE match. Already pumped for DONIII.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Punk better not job to Page. Page is an afterthought as world champion.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Page vs. Punk is the ultimate battle of low testosterone soy boys.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Goldust as or more entertaining than Cody lol


There are guys 30 years younger that wish they could go as good as Dustin can at his age


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Not a fan of the crossroads being used


Unless…


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I got a feeling that Adam Page might be the next guy to defect to WWE after his contract is up.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Weekly pro wrestling seminar session with CM Punk.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Vibes of Dustin retiring soon.


One match in WWE against Cody, he has leverage.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They censoring on TBS now? Lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Unless…


It makes sense in that match, haha. I meant in this specific instance!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Huge announcement.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That bloody logo design. And YOOTS with a new theme and gear.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Ham and Egger said:


> I got a feeling that Adam Page might be the next got guy to defect to WWE after his contract is up.


Doesn't seem their type of guy and he would be a "nobody" to their audience.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

BY GAWD, HE GOT NEW TIGHTS AND THEME


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

“Oink oink, bitch”

lmao, probably shoulda left that one in the drafts.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Yuta with new gear ? Finally


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Smoking time.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Ham and Egger said:


> I got a feeling that Adam Page might be the next got guy to defect to WWE after his contract is up.


Lol Hangman is one of the last guys that would leave


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Prosper said:


> They censoring on TBS now? Lol


Yeah what was that all about? Don't start, Discovery...


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally Yuta looks like a pro wrestler with his new gears on !


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> You think his ego is that fragile?


*Yes. You were right here with me when he was making an ass of himself in WWE, lol. I'm also glad he's facing Hangman.*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Brock Anderson sighting... as a jobber. lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Crush these jobbers.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Boldgerg said:


> Yeah what was that all about? Don't start, Discovery...


A week of no blood on Dynamite? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Prosper said:


> Lol Hangman is one of the last guys that would leave


Nah, he'll head over once in a year or two when Tony gets some new toys to play with.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Im not the biggest fan of Wheely Yuta but I can appreciate that AEW are building him up and investing in homegrown talent.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

bdon said:


> Well, it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks. I don’t know the exact number, but with this many people on the roster with heavy handed “E” teachings, it’s hard for them to NOT fall into the traps of designing their segments and matches with a very WWE feel to them.
> 
> Punk opens with a promo, we get a Bryan match and a quick promo, a short trios clusterfuck, then a weird Malakai vignette talking up his mist changing people (who the fuck ordered super powers on their wrestling show!?), move into an Adam Cole match that leans heavily into the brawling style best suited for WWE hosses, “hey, there’s the tag titles that no longer mean shit”, an obligatory women’s match, and the TNT champion who doesn’t get a storyline since his name is not Cody.
> 
> ...


Welp, so far we are right on schedule with the Punk and Bryan sightings through the first two quarter hours.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yuta’s BCC tights look much better than the rainbow shit he was wearing before.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Yes. You were right here with me when he was making an ass of himself in WWE, lol. I'm also glad he's facing Hangman.*


True lol, but that would be a new level


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Wow, a Karen Carpenter reference.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Araxen said:


> Brock Anderson sighting... as a jobber. lol


Right where he belongs


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Prosper said:


> Yuta’s BCC tights look much better than the rainbow shit he was wearing before.


Black tights would be better.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Listen to the reactions, my god this is a wrestling show!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Digging the BCC's logo giving off nWo WolfPac vibes. Yuta's new gear is a nice change of pace too, although not as much as Dante "The Paradoxically Black Vanilla Midget" Martin getting his shit shoved in.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TMTT said:


> Black tights would be better.


Nah, the red wouldn't stand as much imo


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

At least Brock got a tan


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

We back to obsessing over "wWe GuYz" and pretending a wrestlers work history matters?

They've lost their identity! They shouldn't have signed Punk or Bryan! Why not push Marko Stunt instead?!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Bork Anderson has the look and natural talent of his father but severely lacking his character and charisma.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> Nah, the red wouldn't stand as much imo


Would match Mox and Bryan.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

ProjectGargano said:


> Doesn't seem their type of guy and he would be a "nobody" to their audience.


Thats like saying nobody would know who AJ styles or Shinsuke was when they went to the WWE. The audience would know exactly who he is.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> Brock Anderson sighting... as a jobber. lol


There should be ONLY one guy named BROCK in pro wrestling today.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Thats like saying nobody would know who AJ styles or Shinsuke was when they went to the WWE. The audience would know exactly who he is.


Page to WWE? It's possible but i think more so is returning Christian, Jericho.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I wonder if Weeny Yuta is good on the mic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I dont buy wrestling merch but I’m thinking about getting that “FORGED IN COMBAT” hoodie Moxley was rocking, that shit was sweet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> There should be ONLY one guy named BROCK in pro wrestling today.


A certain jacked white boy gonna be getting a visit from Arn's glock


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

That guy was literally reciting the Top of the World lyrics.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Chan Hung said:


> Page to WWE? It's possible but i think more so is returning Christian, Jericho.


Seeing how WWE treated them both in the past, I highly doubt it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wonder if Lee tries to join BCC here.

Yuta & Garcia have joined groups to build them. Lee still doesn't have a real home yet.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TMTT said:


> Would match Mox and Bryan.


That's true


----------



## Lurker V2.0 (Feb 2, 2021)

Lorromire said:


> BY GAWD, HE GOT NEW TIGHTS AND THEME


These guys listen to Cornette 😂


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Brock looks about as old as his dad does.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Moriarty trying his best to not give off jobber vibes by not wearing his singlet's straps. Bless his soul.



Whoanma said:


> Unless…


It never ceases to amaze me how Dustin shits all over Cody at using the Cross Rhodes, as well as how Cody's rolling cutter is so meh at best after all these years despite having footage of Chris Hero and even Test to learn from.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

One thing I do hate in AEW is Dante Martin.

Absolutely despise his working style. All the ridiculous flipping around is not impressive to me at all. Not helped by the fact he looks and acts like a generic CAW and has zero personality.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Damn, what a dropkick!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

These jobbers getting fucked up, loved that ending.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

If Moriarty joins BCC, he should also tweak his appearance. He is 'Tiger Style', so renaming to Tiger Moriarty with a white/bloody themed entrance mask would be cool.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Why the fuck is Dante the one that takes the pin?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This is the best ref aew has. Easily.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Blackpool Combat Club was really the best name they came up with.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun hard hitting six man. Good showing from all men involved.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

That was surprisingly not competitive. Dante got an ass whooping


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Araxen said:


> Why the fuck is Dante the one that takes the pin?


Perfect choice. He's awful.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

If Weenis Yuta packed on like 10 more pounds of muscle it would suit him better.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Ugh, GTFO of my screen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

That was a fun hard hitting six man. Good showing from all men


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bobby Fish sporting The Rock's merch in some apparent attempt at channeling even an ounce of The Great One's charisma.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

KOR really can't talk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So 40 minutes in and literally nothings happened. Lit.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Signing undisputed era was a mistake.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So 40 minutes in and literally nothings happened. Lit.


Literally had two matches and two promos?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The undisputed jabronis. 😪


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Adam Cole and Kyle O'Reilly being on TV always warms my heart to see


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow should finish this fast.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Good show so far! Nothing to complain about.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Kenny being gone really showed me how much better he's than all these geeks in the Elite/Undisputed


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Undisputed Elite need Kenny Omega BAD. The Bucks are better without the. NXT guys. When TF does the king return anyway?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Bobby Fish sporting The Rock's merch in some apparent attempt at channeling even an ounce of The Great One's charisma.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Signing undisputed era was a mistake.


ReDRagon are fun as a duo when they're in the ring, but damn, I was sick of UE after the first year in NXT, I don't want it for another 2.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> Literally had two matches and two promos?



CM Punk and the BCC beat two jobbers. That's all that's happened. In 40 minutes. With the Celtics and Nets on. Should be interesting.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So 40 minutes in and literally nothings happened. Lit.


You had the first seeds of Punk vs Hangman.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> The Undisputed Elite need Kenny Omega BAD. When TF does the king return?


Hopefully not for a while. I would love to have him back ASAP but his body was fucked, I want him to be healthy first


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

La Parka said:


> Signing undisputed era was a mistake.


Trying to recreate a team from NXT, which already had low ratings was a mistake. I like Kyle O'Reilly but not in this group.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> When TF does the king return?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So 40 minutes in and literally nothings happened. Lit.


What?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> CM Punk and the BCC beat two jobbers. That's all that's happened. In 40 minutes. With the Celtics and Nets on. Should be interesting.


Yes. That isn't literally nothing, it's actually quite a bit in 40 minutes.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Wardlow time.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

OK show bit boring tbh.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Trying to recreate a team from NXT, which already had low ratings was a mistake. I like Kyle O'Reilly but not in this group.


KOR would’ve been a great member of Bryan stable. His style would work perfectly and having Mox, Regal and Bryan doing his promo work he could mask any weakness he has there


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lorromire said:


> Yes. That isn't literally nothing, it's actually quite a bit in 40 minutes.


If you like overly long predictable wrestling matches then I guess you would be sexually aroused by now. Sure.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, the Big Indian Giant!


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Joe vs. Rookie


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Boldgerg said:


> Wardlow time.


It's time, it's time, it's Wardlow time?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh no Tony is speaking


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Wardlow bout to wreck shit.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Yeah Kenny Omega is sorely missed. He always delivered banger matches. Pun intended


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Lorromire said:


> I was sick of UE after the first year in NXT, I don't want it for another 2.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Great show so far, please don't fuck this up.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>





> Burly
> Has a beard
> Is a powerhouse
> Oinks


Same energy right here, fellas:


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

HOLY FUCK!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Joe vs Giant Indian? Sounds good.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If you like overly long predictable wrestling matches then I guess you would be sexually aroused by now. Sure.


Can.... Can you only feel sexual arousal and disappointment..?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony khan YES I love these


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW x NJPW, inject it into my veins.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Tony needs to get him some entrance music.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

AYYY, NJPW, LESGO


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Saul Goodman hooking Tony with the good stuff.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Great Japan announcement . Yawn.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Did Tony shower today?


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

In Chicago! I'm there!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

More Adam Cole Jesus Christ


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

As someone who's never seen NJPW? 

Will this be good?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Tony khan YES I love these


I'm here just to see him coked up.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

What was the name he said he’d be facing on Rampage ?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

GTFO BayBay.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

AEW/NJPW Supershow hell yeah, Tony Khan has been such a blessing to wrestling fans.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Forbidden door as a PPV title has great balls of fire vibes


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY CRAP!!!

Not only are they going through with the AEW plus NJPW supershow, we're getting ADAM COLE vs TOMOHIRO ISHII too!!!

Edit:

JAY WHITE IS FUCKING HERE!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And this is where the ratings fall. Announcing some indy company on national TV. Good shit pal.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

SWITCHBLADE


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Could've at least given the NJPW president some NJPW logos for a tron LOL


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Tony Khan has a bigger frame than Adam Cole


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Kerwin White>Jay White


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Whoanma said:


>


Sadly. Maybe he'll have better luck at using Keeps for that flabby and sick hairline of his?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

NJPW and AEW. LFG!!!


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

JAY WHITE IS BACK BABY


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Another underwhelming Tony Khan announcement followed by an obscure New Japan flop.*


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea, Jay White DID sell out Madison Square Garden single-handedly!!


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Bro, what a show!


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

So let's see. Use national TV to promote something to 300 000 people who know this stuff? Lmfao!!!


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Im sorry but Tony is so fkin cringe...Dude is so quirky lmao


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Well god damn.. NJPW vs AEW? Fucking hell. I might need to get my ass to Chicago for this.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Tony Khan is the greatest character in this entire segment.

Im not even listening to anyone talk, his mannerisms are just so unnatural and odd.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Where the fuck is Okada, Tanahashi, Naito???


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So let's see. Use national TV to promote something to 300 000 people who know this stuff? Lmfao!!!


That's how you get more eyes on it, so why not?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

On PPV too? Let’s go


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Great to see the two top pro wrestling promotions doing this. Instant PPV buy from me.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

King Switch is awesome on the mic.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im sorry but Tony is so fkin cringe...Dude is so quirky lmao


They did the smart move with him talking less.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

Yawn.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

More unknown indyriffic catering to appeal to a few thousand while losing potential fans to WWE? Not smart. 

That girl mma has armpit hair


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Why is RV heel now? Why is she friends with Jade, a girl she in kayfabe despises?


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

KrysRaw1 said:


> So let's see. Use national TV to promote something to 300 000 people who know this stuff? Lmfao!!!


sounds like you have no clue how promoting something works


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why is Red Velvet with Jade? Terrible continuity after what they went through.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Never heard of that King Switch dude before, never watched New Japan Pro Wrestling before either … but I’m open-minded


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Why is Red Velvet with Jade? Terrible continuity after what they went through.


Confusing as fuck for sure


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Did RV just accept being jades bitch?


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I'm so jealous of this crowd.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome stuff.


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Final comment on Khan, that was utter complete flop. What a joke. No wonder this company never grows.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Kenny might be back for the NJPW/AEW Show. June is a bit away!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

3venflow said:


> Great to see the two top pro wrestling promotions doing this. Instant PPV buy from me.


Absolutely. This is fantastic.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

redban said:


> Never heard of that King Switch dude before, never watched New Japan Pro Wrestling before either … but I’m open-minded


Switchblade 

He's a good wrestler. His run on top was kinda stale tbh as each match played the exact same way out, due to booking, not Jay White.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TK be like:










Would be dope as hell if he actually gets a respectable, clean cut hair style upon turning heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mainboy said:


> As someone who's never seen NJPW?
> 
> Will this be good?


Trust me, you're in for a treat.

Some of the best professional wrestlers on the planet compete in NJPW; especially the likes of Kazuchika Okada, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Zack Sabre Jr., Will Ospreay, Shingo Takagi, Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi, Tomohiro Ishii, Kota Ibushi, SANADA, and some more.

Jay White is also a great/big name too


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

redban said:


> Never heard of that King Switch dude before, never watched New Japan Pro Wrestling before either … but I’m open-minded


Not my favourite, but NJPW built him from the ground up.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, MR 316 isn't here? LOL


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Did RV just accept being jades bitch?


Sounds like Legit's dream


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Late tonight


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait, MR 316 isn't here? LOL


He left the company


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Damn I wanted to hear Wardlows badass music.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Araxen said:


> Kenny might be back for the NJPW/AEW Show. June is a bit away!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love the 12 years a slave storyline they're doing with MJF and Wardlow.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Boldgerg said:


> You are truly fucking unbearable. Definitely got to be the worst poster in this section at this point.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Is the butcher a lobster?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Wardlow be like:


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

The only thing I dislike right now, is to use the butcher as a jobber !


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Hoss match, should be fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Announcement was good for their base


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Why is Red Velvet with Jade? Terrible continuity after what they went through.


and all of a sudden a mean girl lmao


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Tony Khan giving the fans what they want. AEW fans have spoken about this for three years. When an alternative was formed, concepts like this that would never happen I WWE were what I hoped for. Not Mimosa Mayhem.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> Trust me, you're in for a treat.
> 
> Some of the best professional wrestlers on the planet compete in NJPW; especially the likes of Kazuchika Okada, Hiroshi Tanahashi, Zack Sabre Jr., Will Ospreay, Tetsuya Naito, Hiromu Takahashi, Tomohiro Ishii, SANADA, and some more.
> 
> Jay White is also a great/big name too


Cheers!

Heard of Okada, Ospreay, Tanahashi, Sabre Jr before but never seen any of their matches.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Wardlow be like:


@CowboyKurtAngle STINGER IS STEALING YOUR PROMO


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rise said:


> Is the butcher a lobster?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Awesome, but why the fuck would you do NJPW/AEW and not involve Kenny fucking Omega and Okada.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Where the fuck is Okada, Tanahashi, Naito???


They're all in Japan atm.

I would know since they're still touring in Japan, and I last saw them wrestle on the Monday event.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> He left the company


He's sitting in the van outside, with Trent's mom


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Awesome, but why the fuck would you do NJPW/AEW and not involve Kenny fucking Omega and Okada.


One is injured and the other is stuck in Japan still


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If they replaced Knox with one of those mannequins and put a referee shirt on it, would anyone notice?

he does absolutely nothing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Awesome, but why the fuck would you do NJPW/AEW and not involve Kenny fucking Omega and Okada.


Hoping to god Omega is cleared by that point.

Unless we get Punk/Okada?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Oof, that botched powerbomb


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Awesome, but why the fuck would you do NJPW/AEW and not involve Kenny fucking Omega and Okada.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Awesome, but why the fuck would you do NJPW/AEW and not involve Kenny fucking Omega and Okada.


It’s in June, Kenny Omega will be there 100% I don’t think we have to worry about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE would love to sign Wardlow i would imagine.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> Hoping to god Omega is cleared by that point.
> 
> Unless we get Punk/Okada?


Nobody gives a fuck about Punk/Okada, unless it is a way for Punk to put over Okada and make Okada a US star that he deserves to be.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Just pin him already lol.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

bdon said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about Punk/Okada, unless it is a way for Punk to put over Okada and make Okada a US star that he deserves to be.


Punk to squash Okada in 20s.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Wardlow could barely powebomb the Butcher. They need to be careful with who they put him in there with


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

POWERBOMB CITY BABY! lmao


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Wardlow straight from WCW Power Plant.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Chan Hung said:


> WWE would love to sign Wardlow i would imagine.


They’d probably name him Wilson or something


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

If you wanna take out Wardlow send Gods favorite champion


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Butcher sandbagging


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

La Parka said:


> They’d probably name him Wilson or something


Low.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> It’s in June, Kenny Omega will be there 100% I don’t think we have to worry about that.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

La Parka said:


> They’d probably name him Wilson or something


And make him dance a bit like Big E lol


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

The XL 2 said:


> Wardlow could barely powebomb the Butcher. They need to be careful with who they put him in there with


Have a day off. Butcher looked like a giant sand bag. Took them horrendously.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Can Wardlow stop devaluing his own finisher by using it 4 times against a fucking jobber?*


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prosper said:


> It’s in June, Kenny Omega will be there 100% I don’t think we have to worry about that.


Why have Adam Cole announce that shit? Goddamn that guy sucks.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Can Wardlow stop devaluing his own finisher by using it 4 times against a fucking jobber?*


4 powerbombs IS his finisher, not the one.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Up next, two bland guys I don't care about. Back to the NBA.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> Nobody gives a fuck about Punk/Okada, unless it is a way for Punk to put over Okada and make Okada a US star that he deserves to be.


You don’t think Punk Okada, or Danielson Okada are dream matches?

With that said, Okada/Omega SHOULD be the main event for sure. I was just speculating if Onega isn’t cleared by June.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Those powerbombs … I was worried he would drop Butcher on his neck. He didn’t seem to get a lot of air


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

I blame that on Butcher, he's just awkward


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

redban said:


> Those powerbombs … I was worried he would drop Butcher on his neck. He didn’t seem to get a lot of air


Butcher took them terribly. Looked like Wardlow was having to drag him up with Butcher doing none of the work whatsoever.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

I think this is it guys and gals. I can't see how they screw this show up. KOR v JB should be good, Britt match will be good and the Coffin match should be entertaining. LFG!


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Why have Adam Cole announce that shit? Goddamn that guy sucks.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hopefully they replace JR with Kevin Kelly for the PPV. JR used to call New Japan with Josh Barnett and was an atrocious lead. Kelly on the other hand just gets it.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Can Wardlow stop devaluing his own finisher by using it 4 times against a fucking jobber?*


Its his schtick. The power bomb symphony is one of the reasons hes gotten over.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

You also just eat Eddie


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

bdon said:


> Why have Adam Cole announce that shit? Goddamn that guy sucks.


Lol I didn’t like that either, should have just gone with Jay White alone


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kyle O'Reilly vs Jungle Boy is about to happen!!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The best wrestler of the UE. Hopefully he shows it here. Being a Canadian and one week removed from the failed title shot, I wonder if KoR takes this.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Oh, ffs…


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

This match should be great


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Too many misfit stables.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> Its his schtick. The power bomb symphony is one of the reasons hes gotten over.


*It's whack and unnecessary. He's a powerhouse that dominates most of the match. A Jackknife Powerbomb should be enough.*


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Im sorry but Tony is so fkin cringe...Dude is so quirky lmao


Reminds of someone. 👀


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> This match should be great


It’ll be greater if Jungle Boy wins.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Can’t stand that little front roll nip up that Jungle Boy does in every match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lorromire said:


> 4 powerbombs IS his finisher, not the one.


So he can't win with one?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

La Parka said:


> They’d probably name him Wilson or something


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So he can't win with one?


It's actually in his contract with MJF that he's not allowed to use just one


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Kyle O'Reilly is fucking brilliant in the ring.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Needs to smile more


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *It's whack and unnecessary. He's a powerhouse that dominates most of the match. A Jackknife Powerbomb should be enough.*


We’ve seen tons of wrestlers use a power bomb as a finisher. You need something that separates his version compared to everyone elses. 

It’s like getting mad at Charlotte for turning the figure 4 into the figure 8. She evolved the move and made it into her own.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Anither good thing about the Forbidden Door PPV is there'll be no shitty women's matches (unless Stardom gets involved which would be sweet if they were paired with AEW's best) because the Japanese majors don't have women's divisions and women have their own promotions.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

HOOK.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Whoanma said:


> It’ll be greater if Jungle Boy wins.


Yeah I doubt it though, UE have been losing almost everything that matters since they debuted


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Kyle O’Reilly was pretty good in ROH. Now he sucks. The only thing between then and now? 
NXT.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I'll never understand why JR insists on calling Jungle Boy "Jungle Boy Jack Perry".

Setting up for when he drops the horrible gimmick and just wrestles as Jack Perry?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Geeee said:


> Needs to smile more


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

3venflow said:


> Anither good thing about the Forbidden Door PPV is there'll be no shitty women's matches (unless Stardom gets involved which would be sweet if they were paired with AEW's best) because the Japanese majors don't have women's divisions and women have their own promotions.


I bet there will be at least 2 women's matches. Tony does NOT want that Twitter heat for having 0 women's matches LOL. Maybe we do Britt vs Deonna on this PPV? It's sort of in the spirit of the event


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jungle Boy is better solo. He would be more over i think today.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Anither good thing about the Forbidden Door PPV is there'll be no shitty women's matches (unless Stardom gets involved which would be sweet if they were paired with AEW's best) because the Japanese majors don't have women's divisions and women have their own promotions.


KAIRI. Mayu. Riho?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JR doing "O O O Reily" slogan infringement lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Geeee said:


> I bet there will be at least 2 women's matches. Tony does NOT want that Twitter heat for having 0 women's matches LOL.


Sticking AEW vs AEW women's matches on a NJPW/AEW show would defeat the purpose though. Best compromise is to do an AEW/Stardom six or eight woman tag mixing the top babyfaces and heels. But TK needs to largely ignore the simps this time.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I’m sorry, I don’t like any of Jungle Boy’a matches. Not his tag matches. Not his singles matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

O Reilly should also be a solo act.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These two going at it solo is better than them in a tag matchup.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr316 said:


> Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


I thought you were held hostage backstage in Trent's Van.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


Bye kid.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516948134047457280


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


HahHa I knew you’d make it friend! You just can’t resist.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad KOR won tbh


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Can see Joe losing to KoR due to interference or something


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

As I suspected, the Canadian wins. KoR >>> Bay Bay


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait, O Reilly beat Jungle Boy? Wow. 

Christian to turn heel?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Chan Hung said:


> These two going at it solo is better than them in a tag matchup.


Nah. I much preferred the tag match last week


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


Just don't watch if it sucks so much.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Mr316 said:


> Saw a few bits during NBA commercials. Just came here to say that this show sucks so damn much. 😂


Already back lol? You’ve been watching since the start. You watch the whole show every week you ain’t fooling nobody.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alex Marvez has a majorly punchable face


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Jake sweating balls with tobacco in his mouth? What the fuck lmao


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hope Jake is okay. Dude is sweating crazy


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

H O O K


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Archer vs Wardlow sounds great. Sucks that Archer has to job so much though.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Wardlow vs Archer 😮


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Chan Hung said:


> Alex Marvez has a majorly punchable face


Another one with Jake.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Khaaaaaaaaan 










Send Hook


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BestInTheWorld312 said:


> Hope Jake is okay. Dude is sweating crazy


Sweating balls.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516948134047457280


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Hook's hair makes me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

Kyle O'Reilly wins and advances into the tournament!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

God damn Hook, looks like you've got a birds nest on your head.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Good opponent for HOOK. Henry is really good.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Jake is such a good promo ffs. Every time he speaks you just listen. I don't get why Lance had to ruin it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Archer vs Wardlow sounds great. Sucks that Archer has to job so much though.


He's AEW's Braun Strowman


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

This is Hook right now lmao


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Boldgerg said:


> Hook's hair make me want to punch him in the face.


On the bright side it's already showing signs of thinning, probably wont be around much longer.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So no "By Hook or by Crook" slogan?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good to see HOOK on Dynamite but I would have made him the face of Rampage and kept him on there as an exclusive for a while.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> God damn Hook, looks like you've got a birds nest on your head.


Looks ridiculous.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Ehhhh, I don't get Danhausen


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why are they linking Daunhausen however you spell it with Hook? lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Hook doesn't waste time with jobbers.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like this weird fuck, but why pair him with Hook?


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Love Hooks presentation. One of my favorites wrestlers already.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Who believes in Archer


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well that was cringe


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Cringehausen


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

HOOK is the anime protagonist who will lead AEW into their golden arc. 🙌🏾


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So turn Hook heel so fans can chant for the new weird fucker? lol


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Ess see youuuu


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

I don't get what Hook is supposed to be.

He's like a stroppy teenage jock and looks like an utter douche bag.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Who believes in Archer


Just himself.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Who believes in Archer


Sounds like a campaign poster


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

HOOK vs Danheusen? Haha I’m intrigued


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> On the bright side it's already showing signs of thinning, probably wont be around much longer.


Fingers crossed. Shave that shit off.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Ehhhh, I don't get Danhausen


A mixture of


















Or


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

What matches are left?


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Why is Britt fighting some jobber?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> Who believes in Archer


The Dark Order, book it.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Scorpio is one of those rare cases where he's a much better babyface than heel. 

Btw, Sammy really turned ATT babyface. Even Cody couldn't do that.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Hook is a future DBZ character.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Why are people hating on HOOK’s hair? Lol got some people balding in this thread huh? 😂


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

PavelGaborik said:


> What matches are left?


The Briscoes to debut


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> A mixture of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWDITS is gold. Danhausen feels like.. idk, nothing. It could be because AEW has literally done nothing with the guy, though.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel like that little interaction between Scorpio and Kaz was the most effective segment I've ever seen either of them in


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I actually thought the Danhausen promo was kind of cool, idk what’s come over me. “You will fight Danhausen!” .. sounded kind of badass


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Hook vs Danhausen is the big fight I never knew I needed.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

CriminalLeapord said:


> Watching the Road to video and first time I recall ever hearing the Butcher speak. Was not expecting him to sound like that at all, so soft spoken.







__





The Butcher and The Blade — AEW Unrestricted — Overcast







overcast.fm






good episode for those who missed it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Lorromire said:


> Ehhhh, I don't get Danhausen


Danhausen reminds me of a bumbling evil movie villain. Sort of like Dr. Evil from the Austin Powers movies.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> A mixture of
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mix all of that and then


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Where's the guy that nothing is happening on this show? This show is packed and we still have over half an hour to go.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DRose1994 said:


> I actually thought the Danhausen promo was kind of cool, idk what’s come over me. “You will fight Danhausen!” .. sounded kind of badass


One promo and he was more badass than Adam Cole, damn.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AEW's power couple in da house.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Danhausen reminds me of a bumbling evil movie villain. Sort of like Dr. Evil from the Austin Powers movies.


Now I want a gimmick where they're a bumbling movie villain. They have useless henchmen/minions and they always lose, yet they're always trying to do the most evil of things.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

At least Sammy is embracing the heel unlike Cody.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Why are people hating on HOOK’s hair? Lol got some people balding in this thread huh? 😂












For the same reason I dislike this man !


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Sammy’s such a smug prick. Is there any doubt that he’s a heel? I thought it was obvious after BOTB II, but others doubted.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> WWDITS is gold. Danhausen feels like.. idk, nothing. It could be because AEW has literally done nothing with the guy, though.


I don't think they know what to do. He will job to Hook then who? OC? He would fit in with the broken universe if the Hardy's done that for 1 night.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here comes the annoying duo LOL


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Yeah Sammy is a heel lol


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Talk about cringe.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Where's the guy that nothing is happening on this show? This show is packed and we still have over half an hour to go.


More eventful than twelve weeks of RAW and Smackdown. You always wonder what's coming in the next segment.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Why are the women in AEW bigger than most of the men?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Get BOTH of these fuckers out of Britt's ring.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Sammy' slowly wearing more annoying outfits lol.

So heel vs heel? Wow....good shit AEW. I guess DOUBLE TURN


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Weird, didn't think I'd be cheering for Scorpio vs anyone. Who knew that being a scumbag piece of shit irl would work wonders.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Ethan Page is growing on me.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Sad Panda said:


> We’ve seen tons of wrestlers use a power bomb as a finisher. You need something that separates his version compared to everyone elses.
> 
> It’s like getting mad at Charlotte for turning the figure 4 into the figure 8. She evolved the move and made it into her own.


*That's a terrible comparison. Charlotte doesn't need 4 Figure 8's to win a match. It's over once she locks it in away from the ropes.*


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

I would mark out if Lambert brought out Sammy's ex.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Now i like Scorpio and Sky. Good job AEW. Sammy G is officially an annoying turd.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

“Youth is wasted on the young”. That’s pretty deep


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Lambert is the man


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Did anyone have Dan Lambert babyface turn on their bingo card 2 weeks ago?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Araxen said:


> I would mark out if Lambert brought out Sammy's ex.


That would be epic.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Time is up.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Will Sammy get Jericho's Sports Entertainer of the Week award?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The House of Bland is on. Back to the NBA.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

JR is so funny, I swear. “Well that escalated quickly..”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Too soon to book another ladder match but I’m with it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So, DOUBLE TURN?

Look its Edge and Priest!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Sammy has great smug prick heel energy but he still can't talk for shit.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

They played Sammy's music early. Someone went over. 🤣


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Black is floundering


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

House of Black is too damn cool to not have a real feud


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Geeee said:


> Did anyone have Dan Lambert babyface turn on their bingo card 2 weeks ago?


He drove off Brandi. That right there was an instant face turn for Dynamite Dan.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn this girl is kinda hot.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Britt!!


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Inb4 Sammy and Tay's inevitable breakup.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

But Britt's hotter


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Black’s Basement?


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The gold blood on Britt's video looks awful, lmao


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I don't know who Danielle Kamela is, but she's quite sexy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Good celebrity get


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Black is floundering


They ain’t got shit to do it sucks, after tonight they need to do House of Black vs Darby and the Hardyz


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Inb4 Sammy and Tay's inevitable breakup.


One live proposal away


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

NAJEE HARRIS!! Hell yeah


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sammy and Tay have been handed Cody and Brandi's gig but thankfully the self-awareness to go through with the turn.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

As a non-American, I have no idea who those people are. Are they important?


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Heel sami and tay is kinda good. Dan Lambert is gold


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I don't know who Danielle Kamela is, but she's quite sexy.


Yep. She looks pretty fine. I need more Sky Blue on my TV too!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Araragi said:


> Sammy has great smug prick heel energy but he still can't talk for shit.


Agreed.

Luckily those other 3 guys saved the segment.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hmm SPANISH GOD going heel huh welp then let‘s run w it hard and when its got as much HEAT as possible ……. 



*SEND HOOK*


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Obvious Britt win, next.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> They ain’t got shit to do it sucks, after tonight they need to do House of Black vs Darby and the Hardyz


Do you really want possible Matt ick fucking up something you love lol. You know Matt would be itching to get into his "creative" bag against Black.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Having crowds that enjoy the show is an absolute game changer.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Lorromire said:


> One live proposal away


I just get the feeling they won't last. I might be wrong though. They just seem too clingy, eventually that honeymoon period will pass and they will get sick of each other. Again I could be wrong.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

WrestleFAQ said:


> I don't know who Danielle Kamela is, but she's quite sexy.


She reminds me a bit of Layla


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

CM Punk beat old man Dustin with a desperate roll up 
😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> I just get the feeling they won't last. I might be wrong though. They just seem too clingy, eventually that honeymoon period will pass and they will get sick of each other. Again I could be wrong.


this. it wont last over a year .


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Sammy and Tay have been handed Cody and Brandi's gig but thankfully the self-awareness to go through with the turn.


Minus the stupid neck tattoo and God complex.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Kamela straight from a night club.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

This is Vanessa Borne from NXt right?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BRITT BAKER WITH THE BRITTSBURGH STEELERS ESCORT!!!! 







*


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Gn1212 said:


> This is Vanessa Borne from NXt right?


Yes it is, it isn't looking bad


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 21, 2020)

Whoanma said:


> Minus the stupid neck tattoo and God complex.


I mean, he does call himself the "Spanish God." He's just a neck tattoo away!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BRITT BAKER WITH THE BRITTSBURGH STEELERS ESCORT!!!!
> View attachment 121041
> *


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

ProjectGargano said:


> Yes it is, it isn't looking bad


I remember she had a badass theme. 🤣
She doesn't look bad either. 👀


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk beat old man Dustin with a desperate roll up
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Oh look who's back. Same guy who quit watching AEW.. Supposedly


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brunette has good heel potential.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*JR had to stop himself from saying "you realize that's a foreign object?" Idiotic fucking refereeing.*


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk beat old man Dustin with a desperate roll up
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Nice break? That didn't take long, did it?


----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Britt Baker is low key hot af


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> CM Punk beat old man Dustin with a desperate roll up
> 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


Use this energy to do something with your life.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Britt doing Cody and Seth's finisher within seconds lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Do you really want possible Matt ick fucking up something you love lol. You know Matt would be itching to get into his "creative" bag against Black.


Lol God no, that boy better stay a regular Hardy


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Man. Americans are so weird with their hometown love/patriotism stuff. I've never met a single person over here that's anything like that, even bogans aren't as bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Britt fine as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who's next. Ember Moon?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Lol God no, that boy better stay a regular Hardy


He's dying to get spit on, go blind, and become Dark Broken Matt [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hinting at Britt vs Jade?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Pan-de-ring wins. Quelle surprise.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Why is this dope dancing in the ring


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bad -est
Tough-est

jk


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Britt caught herself almost doing a major flub on Jade.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

What happens with his voice?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

omaroo said:


> Oh look who's back. Same guy who quit watching AEW.. Supposedly


Lasted about 4 days. Tragic.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Good promo from Britt, they’ll probably go with Britt vs Hayter in the finals.


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I would like to know how it feels for Britt Baker to stand near some men above 5'6''


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

The Deeb/Shida feud still isn't over? Good lord.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Shida vs Serena the blowoff next week. One of the few good women's division feuds in AEW's three years.

Wait... Dax vs Cash???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, a womens match that didn't die in the death spot. 

Britt is out if breath and can still cut a promo. Lmaooooo


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

What was the point of taking the title off of Dr. Britt Baker D.M.D. Just dumb.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

She knows how to talk but she’s gassed.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Toni's ass vs Hayter's ass please in the ring.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Shida/Deeb blowoff should be great. Deeb should win and set her sights on Thunder Rosa. Next weeks Dynamite card looks incredible holy shit.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Holy shit Dax vs Cash


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn Excalibur sounds like he been doing speed


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

KENTA wants Punk.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516955220407947269


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

scshaastin said:


> Damn Excalibur sounds like he been doing speed


That’s because the idiot backstage don’t know how to manage time.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

3venflow said:


> KENTA wants Punk.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516955220407947269


KENTA been wanting this match since 2014. Lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*BRITT BAKER JUST DROPPED THE PIPE BOMBSHELL OF AEW!!! 







*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Spare a thought for Joe, as this is what he will be seeing in the near future.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> That’s because the idiot backstage don’t know how to manage time.


At this point you are just sad and baiting.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Toni's ass vs Hayter's ass please in the ring.


Hayter >>>>>>>>


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mr316 said:


> That’s because the idiot backstage don’t know how to manage time.


Hey, I thought you told us that you've quit AEW.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

ProjectGargano said:


> At this point you are just sad and baiting.


Ratings will speak for themselves tomorrow.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

By the way, both members of FTR are FACING EACH OTHER next week!!


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BRITT BAKER JUST DROPPED THE PIPE BOMBSHELL OF AEW!!!
> View attachment 121045
> *


"pipe bombshell"


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

ProjectGargano said:


> At this point you are just sad and baiting.


Trolls will be trolls just way it is with some people.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> By the way, both members of FTR are FACING EACH OTHER next week!!


Pls brothers, don't fight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Gimmick infringement.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

Mr316 said:


> Ratings will speak for themselves tomorrow.


Yes, they are running against Nets vs Celtics it's normal. Cody ended Raw with 1.3M monday, but that doesn't change the fact that you are sad and baiting.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Sting is definitely in the coffin


----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

I bet Sting is in the coffin


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sting under the Sting mask is my favourite incredibly stupid recurring bit


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh nvm lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516957266003603457


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

This show has been fucking great. The format is perfect for me, they get so much wrestling into two hours while still doing storyline stuff and vignettes. Plus the supershow announcement. The subtle beginning of Hangman vs Punk reminded me of when Mox and Danielson first stared at each other in the crowd.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Sting disguised as Sting!!!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sting pretending to be Sting NEVER gets old! 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Ockap (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

snap lol


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I kinda wish this was just Darby vs Andrade. This feels kinda similar to the other schmozzes these two sides have had


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting beating people with a plastic trash bin is pretty funny. That wouldn't hurt anyone.


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

Those sneakers are looking good on Sting.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sooo we basically have another tornado match


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Sting is god.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Sting taking hits better than half the roster lololol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Is this a Darby match or a Sting match LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## French Connection (Apr 5, 2010)

ECW Sting !!!!!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Are you fucking with me, AEW?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Sting at 63 is still jumping off balconies. Why? There is no reason for him to be doing that at his age


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


The ultimate disguise


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Sting taking chair shots to the spine at 60 years old. Bruh


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

63 year old Sting jumping off of shit onto the concrete floor. Madness.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>












Fucking mad lads actually brought that schtick back.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Sting at 63 is still jumping off balconies. Why? There is no reason for him to be doing that at his age


People really need to stop concerning themselves with what risks wrestlers take.

I mean how fucking miserable and boring can you be to actually complain about stuff like this? Just enjoy it. Wrestling fans have become so wet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Just casually doing a brutal chairshot during picture-in-picture


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Fucking love sting!!! 

All time great still got it.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

Boldgerg said:


> People really need to stop concerning themselves with what risks wrestlers take.
> 
> I mean how fucking miserable and boring can you be to actually complain about stuff like this? Just enjoy it. Wrestling fans have become so wet.


Im less concerned more impressed.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

should of closed with the Punk Vs Dustin match so show ended with Hangman Vs Punk stare down


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Give us Sting army next


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## RICKY90 (12 mo ago)

Darby influencing Sting at his age to be a high flyer is both funny and incredible at same time. Tony " what the hell is wrong with this guy" 😂


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Hardys surely going to run in? Or have they been given the night off?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Sting at 63 is still jumping off balconies. Why? There is no reason for him to be doing that at his age


why not? He’s doing it better than some of the younger guys


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Loser gets a break


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did they ever explain why Andrade's character is Mexican?


----------



## TMTT (Nov 21, 2016)

If AEW is doing a Hell in a Cell type match, Darby is flying off top.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

So lame with Andrade pulling the coffin in to place.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

Lame as fuck finish!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

TMTT said:


> If AEW is doing a Hell in a Cell type match Darby is flying off top.


That crazy bastard Sting will beat him to it.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

So bad. So freaking bad. 😂


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

That was a really abrupt ending


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jose is a champ for taking that back bump! 🥶


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Well, that match sucked, I expected better from both. Very rushed.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

Sting is older than my dad. I try to imagine my dad jumping off balconies like that .. kudos to Sting.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

That felt really undercooked to me, almost like one of them was carrying an injury. Didn't need to be so gimmicky as they're both great in the ring. All Ego vs Darby was a better example of a good coffin match.

Hell of a show though.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Boy, that was just awful all around, wasn’t it ?


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

That was nowhere near the level of Ethan Page and Darbys Coffin match, fun stuff from Sting though


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Give us Sting army next


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Blame Punk and old man Dustin for going 20 minutes.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually think I'd give Britt MotN.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YESSS!!! FUCK OFF FOREVER ANDRADE!!!!

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516959996965269505*


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> Well, that match sucked, I expected better from both. Very rushed.


Feels like they ran out of time, which means someone went over. LOOKING AT YOU TK.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *YESSS!!! FUCK OFF FOREVER ANDRADE!!!!
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516959996965269505*


See you next week, chico.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

I mean, probably they shouldn't be making 7 matches per show, this last one was very rushed. But the episode was very good in general.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Decent show overall but poor main event and sloppy and bad ending. First coffin match was so much better.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

They were definitely rushing towards the end, I just hope Black's got Darby next. Very good show tonight otherwise.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'd like to thank @SPCDRI for this cool picture (  ):


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> I'd like to thank @SPCDRI for this cool picture (  ):


Vince's quads gone again?


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Prosper said:


> They were definitely rushing towards the end, I just hope Black's got Darby next. Very good show tonight otherwise.


Except for all the Undisputed Elite BS. That makes one want to


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Whoanma said:


> Except for all the Undisputed Elite BS. That makes one want to


The elite are shit. This whole undisputed elite is so bad and acting is bad god almighty.

They should fuck off but unfortunately they won't.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey, what do you know??

The NJPW event from yesterday morning FINALLY got uploaded just in time!

Dynamite was pretty damn good tonight. I'm going to watch the NJPW show from yesterday now.

It was a pleasure chatting with some of you about both AEW and NJPW tonight


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Hey, what do you know??
> 
> The NJPW event from yesterday morning FINALLY got uploaded just in time!
> 
> ...


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> Except for all the Undisputed Elite BS. That makes one want to


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> I'd like to thank @SPCDRI for this cool picture (  ):


AEW won't be growing any audience by doing this show. Also the undisputed elite crap is cringe


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Ham and Egger said:


> Wow, a womens match that didn't die in the death spot.
> 
> Britt is out if breath and can still cut a promo. Lmaooooo


Look how far she has come. Remember her on the first Jericho Cruise?


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Andrade deserves better....what a shit ending.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

PavelGaborik said:


> Andrade deserves better....what a shit ending.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Whoanma said:


> See you next week, chico.


*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506780162649645056This is your new home!








*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

PavelGaborik said:


> Andrade deserves better....what a shit ending.


Andrade is 😴 Darby is way more entertaining, the ending was definitely rushed though


----------



## ProWresBlog (Apr 6, 2021)

I have to preface this by saying that Pittsburgh is notorious for being one of the worst crowds in the US.



> >Punk vs Dustin


Long and slow. It did follow some logic with the limb work but the finish was really lame and it wasn't too interesting.



> >Wardlow stuff with security


How does MJF have control over security at this place? Why does Tony let him do all this stuff? Why would Wardlow go along with being handcuffed? And why wouldn't he just beat up security like he has been?



> >Blackpool Combat Club vs Lee Moriarty, Dante Martin and Brock Anderson


We have a flavor of the week tag team here. Lee had that match against Danielson a few weeks ago and hasn't been seen much since. It wasn't anything note worthy.



> >Tony Khan big announcement


There were 3 possibilities - An ROH TV show announcement, an NJPW/AEW show announcement or a VOD streaming deal, and this was the NJPW/AEW show announcement. I was over hearing about the forbidden door last year. I want them just to do it and get it over with. As we've seen, the hardcore fans love this idea but it isn't going to do much for the general audience. It does more for NJPW than it does AEW.

Jay White also returned here after going MIA for no reason for a while.



> >Wardlow vs The Butcher


It was short and there wasn't much to it with Wardlow getting the easy win as expeted.



> >Kyle O'Reilly vs Jungle Boy


Neither I or the crowd were too into this one. It was longer and had a slower pace.



> >MJF/Shawn Spears interview


It's time for Archer to lose again I see, this time to Wardlow. 



> >Hook vs Anthony Henry


This was the usual Hook squash. Danhausen again comes out and Hook/Danhausen as this odd couple is not what Hook needs.



> >Lambert/Page/Sky/Sammy/Tay segment


This was not good. It felt like an attempt at a double turn at the start but then they just went back to business as usual. I don't know what the goal was here but it didn't work.



> >Baker vs Kamela


This another quick squash.



> >Coffin Match - Darby vs Andrade


Not a classic and it was seriously tame by Darby's standards. It was fine though and was a pretty basic hardcore match.

Overall thoughts: The Pittsburgh crowd here sucked like usual and brought down the show. I really only hated the Lambert/Sammy segment and the Wardlow/MJF stuff. The main was probably the best thing on this show and there weren't many highlights otherwise.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Andrade is 😴 Darby is way more entertaining, the ending was definitely rushed though


Andrade has a great look, is a great wrestler. 

Give him a proper manager and get him to stop talking and you have a main event talent. 

I like Darby but hes upper mid card.


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506780162649645056This is your new home!
> View attachment 121050
> *


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> AEW won't be growing any audience by doing this show. Also the undisputed elite crap is cringe


It’s basically a waiting pattern until Omega is ready to return. Then they’ll do a 3v3 with all those guys.

Personally I’d love for them to wait until Roddy can join AEW (the Undisputed team). Not sure who the fourth would be for the Elite side. Maybe Hangman?

OOOH OR, they do Bucks & Hangman vs Cole/ReDragon. Roddy costs the Elite the match, then Kenny returns and they have the 4v4


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

Good Bunny said:


> *until Roddy can join AEW*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Punk and Dustin gave us a showcase of old school wrestling tonight which I appreciated. Good stuff with Hangman confronting him at the end there. What a huge match and main event that will be at DONIII. Take my money on that match alone. Very intrigued to see how they build this. With Punk being who he is, he will bring the best out of Hangman and give him his first real storyline driven feud for his reign as champion.

BCC vs Moriarty and crew went how I expected. Dominance and a cool ending. I do wonder if Moriarty joins eventually. The Wardlow squash did its job, I like the added layer of cuffing him up and MJF sending new assassins every week to take him out. It's kind of similar to what he did with Punk, but still very enjoyable. It's the guy MJF is, he uses his financial resources to try and take out his competition. Wardlow is gonna be a major star.

Hyped for the NJPW/AEW show. Tony Khan is truly a blessing to wrestling fans as I said earlier. Glad that Jay White is up and center here. The Forbidden Door supershow is gonna be bonkers. We need Kenny Omega back ASAP.

KOR vs Jungle Boy was great. After all of the losses the Undisputed Elite have been taking, I expected KOR to come out with the win. I thought Christian was turning heel at the end, but that may be coming later down the line. Nice squash for HOOK to follow, but I do wish they kept him on Rampage as the face of the brand for a while.

The Guevara/ATT segment was okay, Sammy is officially a heel which is the right move. The ladder match next week should slap.

Nice homecoming for the DMD with a good promo to follow. I'm thinking we get Baker/Hayer in the finals.

The Coffin match was disappointing given that they had to rush, and was nowhere near the level of the Ethan Page/Darby Allin one, but this was still fun with Darby's dive and Sting's antics. I'd love for Darby to feud with Black next as the guy really needs a hot feud to get his momentum back. Throw the Hardyz in and you have a perfect Trios feud.

Very good show tonight, and next week looks even better.

*Overall: 8/10*


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Good promo from Britt, they’ll probably go with Britt vs Hayter in the finals.


The story writes itself ngl


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

PavelGaborik said:


> On the bright side it's already showing signs of thinning, probably wont be around much longer.


Wishful thinking on your part, it's just styled to give off a "idgaf" vibe


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Andrade has a great look, is a great wrestler.
> 
> Give him a proper manager and get him to stop talking and you have a main event talent.
> 
> I like Darby but hes upper mid card.


Andrade would be lucky to main event impact let alone one with a roster that includes Cm Punk, Omega, Bryan, MJF, Hangman, Darby, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and a million other people who are better than he is.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The CM Punk vs. Dustin Rhodes match may be my favorite match of the night. Although I will say don't do a Cross-rhodes and piledriver one after the other if it's not going to finish a wrestler. CM Punk kicking out of that was silly to me. Plus Punk trying to lift Dustin Rhodes up with his legs when Dustin is a "heavy" guy wasn't well thought out.

Hangman Page (who still is very over with the crowd) and CM Punk stare down was interesting.

Jungle Boy vs. KOR was a fun match.

The NJPW/AEW Forbidden Door event announcement is whatever. Ill need to see what the card is before I get excited. Tony Khan trying to act surprised when Jay White showed up.

Britt Baker showed tonight that she still can be interesting when given the opportunity. Najee Harris trying to talk on the mic. there at the end but got cut off. lol By the way, it's wild to me that the former Vanessa Borne is in AEW. Glad that shes getting opportunities.

Danhausen going to get "hooked".

The Undisputed Elite thing is whatever. I get that they are killing time until Omega returns but it's not interesting.

Wardlow getting "Goldberg" type chants from the crowd while he is handcuffed with security around him.....Oh Tony Khan, I see what you did there. Wardlow is a beast!

Liked the Scorpio Sky and Kaz talk. Looks like Sammy and Tay are heeling it up.

Sting, please don't keep doing big dives and stuff. Don't want to see you get hurt.

Those are mostly the more interesting things to me from the show. Overall enjoyed it.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

3venflow said:


> This show has been fucking great. The format is perfect for me, they get so much wrestling into two hours while still doing storyline stuff and vignettes. Plus the supershow announcement. *The subtle beginning of Hangman vs Punk reminded me of when Mox and Danielson first stared at each other in the crowd.*


Yep, this little tease at 5:40 was a bit of an awesome moment:






Bryan Danielson just pops out of nowhere waiting in the background and staying hidden.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Tonight's Dynamite was actually pretty good! 

The best of tonight was CM Punk vs Dustin Rhodes, Darby's coffin match and the Britt's homecoming.

Britt burying Toni with that cake in the face promo, hopefully thats a spoiler after she gets squashed by Jamie 😂

What if Jamie and Britt end up fighting each other though? 🤔

The worst of tonight was the Sammy Guevara segment, it made absolutely no sense why is he just randomly a bad guy? And to make those jobbers he is fueding with the good guys just makes no sense!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Wishful thinking on your part, it's just styled to give off a "idgaf" vibe
> 
> View attachment 121052


Nawh you can see in the roots that his hair is clearly beginning to thin. 

I'm dealing with the same thing myself at a young age, it's not easy for most people yo notice but he's definitely got some early thinning going on there.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

La Parka said:


> Andrade would be lucky to main event impact let alone one with a roster that includes Cm Punk, Omega, Bryan, MJF, Hangman, Darby, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and a million other people who are better than he is.


Jeff Hardy can barely walk in 2022.....

Get real.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pros
CM Punk vs Rhodes was great as was the post match stuff with hangman. Finally hangman gets a substantial ppv feud.

Fun extended squash with the BCC

Fun hoss extended squash with wardlow and the butcher 

Eddie's promo

Jay white appearance 

Hook and Danhausen feuding Finally won me over. Though it was helped by what preceded it.

The coffin match.

The bad
Britt vs Ms new booty. No story womens match means an automatic negative 

House of black cutting a bray Wyatt cryptic promo.

Kyle oreilly vs jungle boy. Can we PLEASE fucking stop teasing Kyle as a singles star? It didn't fucking work in roh, it didn't fucking work in WWE and it won't work in AEW. Do you know why? The man is grapple fuck. Unless you are Bryan Danielson or zack sabre Jr and have the charisma to make it exciting when you grind someone down it's boring. Kyle as a singles guy is boring. I'd rather get a hand job from Nancy Pelosi while she talks seductively about TV ratings and finances then see Kyle as a singles guy


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Another great Dynamite! For me, the top highlight was Kyle O’Reilly beating Jungle Boy. I love JB, but I am a huge O’Reilly fan. I didn’t think he would win it, but I’m happy he did!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

PavelGaborik said:


> Jeff Hardy can barely walk in 2022.....
> 
> Get real.


I’d take Jeff Hardy in a wheel chair over marble mouth Andrade


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh look „mr. first quarter“ did it again.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Great Dynamite!

Coffin match was a blast - we're definitely heading to Hooligans vs Delete Bros

time to read the thread and see why I should've hated it


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Prosper said:


> Punk vs Hangman is a HUGE match. Already pumped for DONIII.


Its a insta-buy on this match alone


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Another underwhelming Tony Khan announcement followed by an obscure New Japan flop.*


silly sausage - don't you know this'll lead to AEW x STARDOM

BAKER v KAIRI

or any of your faves vs any of your other faves? XD


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> Why is RV heel now? Why is she friends with Jade, a girl she in kayfabe despises?


they boo'd her vs Willow

She's been boo'd for like a month now actually - just turned her off screen

do we really need a 'story' of why RV is heel? better to just get that shit done with - Jade can carry that stable


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> BAKER v KAIRI


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> You don’t think Punk Okada, or Danielson Okada are dream matches?
> 
> With that said, Okada/Omega SHOULD be the main event for sure. I was just speculating if Onega isn’t cleared by June.


Punk sells matches by building up the feud, so no, I don’t think the match itself would live up to the billing. Danielson and Okada would be great, though, but again, you don’t do this show without the ability to give American fans Okada/Omega on American soil. That is the money maker, the one that fans have dreamt of for over 4 years (at least) at this point. 

Omega/Okada has to be the story…


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

bdon said:


> Omega/Okada has to be the story…


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Whoanma said:


>


Put whatever price tag on it, and you can sell out any venue you want with Omega and Okada. Punk and Okada doesn’t have the story, and no matter how much they try, Punk not Bryan can BUILD a story better than what already exists in Omega and Okada.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

people didn't like the coffin match?

i thought it was fun


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> people didn't like the coffin match?
> 
> i thought it was fun


I liked it cause it was the end of this feud. But the Ethan page one was world's better


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> I liked it cause it was the end of this feud. But the Ethan page one was world's better


Ethan one was better for sure

but this one was fun as well - its true it felt like an extension of the tornado tag matches

still was fun though


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Speaking of Ethan Page.. time to pull the trigger on him as a mid card level baby face. Guy can cut a promo huh?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

All things considered, this was a decent episode of Dynamite outside of the Danhausen stuff there wasn't anything offensive or stupid on the show, I can't believe it. I actually managed to sit through most of the show and not fast forward as much as usual.

The Wardlow booking with him being escorted in and out is interesting and it feels like something they can do interesting things with as the story progresses.

Britt Baker is a fucking star and should still be champion. I'd like to see a face turn for her soon, but either way shes fun to watch.

I could do without any Bullet Club stuff in AEW, its bad enough having to watch The Elite, The Super Elite, The Super KliQ, The Undisputed Elite or whatever name they have this week, but at least there wasn't any bad comedy from them, I almost couldn't believe it.

Outside of Bakers return the rest of the show overall was nothing memorable though mostly enjoyable, which in the case of AEW is a positive. Better to have a passable episode that overall is decent than have memorable ones that are awful.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The coffin match?

I loved it. The Sting “Greatest Hits Tour” continues to roll on, so how could I NOT enjoy it. The mask spot was perfect. Reminded me of Buff Bagwell getting deathdropped.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Oh yeah, and Adam Cole really fucking sucks the life out of everything he comes in contact with.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

bdon said:


> The coffin match?
> 
> I loved it. The Sting “Greatest Hits Tour” continues to roll on, so how could I NOT enjoy it. The mask spot was perfect. Reminded me of Buff Bagwell getting deathdropped.


You and I are certainly on the same page here. When it comes to certain legends they deserve to go out the way they see fit. It doesn’t always end up that way, obviously, but with Sting it’s extra beautiful because of how his WWE stint went and ended.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Sad Panda said:


> You and I are certainly on the same page here. When it comes to certain legends they deserve to go out the way they see fit. It doesn’t always end up that way, obviously, but with Sting it’s extra beautiful because of how his WWE stint went and ended.


If he were so clearly limited but getting pushed as a champion or the like, I’d probably feel some sort of way about it. Not “offended” but bothered. Sting is my all-time favorite. I am immediately transferred back in time to a 12 year old BDon every time Sting gets to do one of his old spots or even the newer ones.

We were laying in bed last night, and I’m watching on my phone as the wife tries to fall asleep, and when Mark Quen tore up the sign, I just KNEW that was the real Sting. When he took off the mask, I screamed like I was possessed by the 1997 Tony Schiavone. “STIIIIIIIING!!!”

My wife, who I thought had finally fell asleep, actually giggled at me. She just reached behind her back, grabbed my hand, and squeezed, “Don’t ever change, baby, but shut the fuck up now that you saw him!” Lmao

By far the best Greatest Hits Tour I’ve ever seen of any legend. Dude is moving like he is 35 years old, not closing in on 65 for sure.

“STING IS THE BESTEST!!!!”


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Geeee said:


> That was awesome. I really liked Andrade's promo here, even though it is in broken English, still sounded serious. I actually, think they shouldn't 50/50 this. Let Andrade win the feud IMO, since he's already up on Darby. Just have Darby lose by doing something crazy and it will work for both guys
> 
> I think Andrade is really putting in the work to make himself more marketable. Learning English, getting fucking jacked


Andrade is hilarious. I cracked up laughing several times during his promo. I don't know if he's completely unintentionally funny or if he's doing it on purpose, but it is funny either way.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Tonight's Dynamite was actually pretty good!
> 
> The best of tonight was CM Punk vs Dustin Rhodes, Darby's coffin match and the Britt's homecoming.
> 
> ...


You needed to watch battle of the belts to understand, they could have shown a video package of battle of the belts 2 to show what happened, Sammy we want a mixed tag match and squeezing in ladder match next week at the end was weird.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> people didn't like the coffin match?
> 
> i thought it was fun


I think it was just too similar to the other clusterfucks these two groups have had. And also, those matches were a lot better.

Plus, the ending was super rushed. Also, 50/50 booking.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Geeee said:


> I think it was just too similar to the other clusterfucks these two groups have had. And also, those matches were a lot better.
> 
> Plus, the ending was super rushed. Also, 50/50 booking.


I dunno about 50/50

I would say Darby decisively won the feud


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

There's no quality control in AEW at all. 

Someone really should have vetoed Toni going out there and going all theatre school on us with that announcement. Same with letting Jay White speak for more than 5 seconds.


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Damon Hen said:


> There's no quality control in AEW at all.
> 
> Someone really should have vetoed Toni going out there and going all theatre school on us with that announcement. Same with letting Jay White speak for more than 5 seconds.


He’s the owner of the company no one’s vetoing him.


----------



## Damon Hen (11 mo ago)

I don't mind when Vince comes out - an alpha male, manly voice, big bossman. 

Toni looks like he's either A) been gaming all night on Red Bull in an internet cafe or B) drunk on cheap wine with the theatre kids. His voice sounds like a theatre performance, so dragged out and whiney.


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

I loved last night's show, top to bottom. My only slight complaints were that the women's match was a bit longer than it needed to be, and the finish to the coffin match was a bit too sudden. However, overall I found it to be a very enjoyable two hours of wrestling that flew by.

And it's impossible to say the "huge announcement" didn't live up to the hype. The matchup opportunities between New Japan and AEW are almost endless.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I just watched last night's show. Some observations:

For Punk to be as good as he is and Dustin to be as good as he is at his age is even more impressive. Nice and solid more old school match that fits my sensibilities more.
When did Red Velvet turn heel and join Jade Cargill? Did I miss something? And since when has Kiera Hogan been there with them?
The NJPW Vs. AEW show could be fun. I wish for this "Special Announcements" they'd at least tie it down to something specific. Like instead of an ambiguous special announcement that could be anything, they could say "A Special Announcement about a future AEW Event". That helps to curb some of the criticism.
Wardlow is over as hell. This is a project that has paid off. He's basically what I think WWE wanted Babyface Roman Reigns to be.
Shocked to see Kyle O'Riley get the win in the Owen Hart qualifier, but a pleasant surprise. Seriously though, they have to get a move on with this tournament because we are less than
I am not in favor of doing a Cruiserweight Division because AEW has too many belts already, but if they do end up doing it, the division has to be built around Hook. They've got something there with him. And also, props to AEW for creating a lowcard feud and match that has the crowd hyped as hell.
So Tay and Sammy are heels on purpose now, right? And the Men of the Year are faces? But then it felt like they converted back to their old roles by the end of the segment...it was very strange. And did Sammy's theme cut him off and end the segment early because he looked confused? Anyways, Ethan Page man....damn! Dude can talk!
What's that old saying? Separation makes the heart grow fonder? That's what I felt when I saw Britt. She's been gone since the Cage Match and giving her a little break let her return here feel like a bigger deal. And now might be the time for a face turn.
Sting uses the old "Sting Mask" disguise yet again! lol. Also, Sting is absolutely nuts! Anyways, the Coffin Match was fun, but please let this be the end of this storyline because I'm kind of tired of it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

La Parka said:


> Andrade would be lucky to main event *impact* let alone one with a roster that includes Cm Punk, Omega, Bryan, MJF, Hangman, Darby, Jeff Hardy, Samoa Joe and a million other people who are better than he is.


Andrade is a lower card level talent with zero charisma and there's nothing you can do to make him a main event level talent because he doesn't have IT, but Impact had Rich Swann as their main champion for 6 months and even revived another heavy title to put on him. Rich Swann is a lower card level talent just like Andrade so who knows what Impact would do with Andrade even though Swann is better in every category than Andrade other than look.


----------



## Kenny's Ghost (Nov 23, 2020)

Watching now. Gonna give my thoughts as I go cause I'm a scamp like that.

-I like Dustin's new gear, but I wish he'd just dress like he did in 00-01 WCW. Ditch the Goldust stuff. Ah well.
-Solid match, but nothing to write home about. Wasn't nearly as good as Dustin vs Danielson unfortunately. That was one of my favourite TV matches of the year. 
-Crowd sucks.
-Wouldn't mind Regal becoming a commentator permanently. 
-Yuta's new gear is a step in the right direction.
-I'm enjoying the BCC, but again, I'm really disappointed they just cut Bryan's heel run so short. I want more of him being a total dick on the mic and in the ring.
-I don't care one iota about this Young Bucks/UE thing. This is gonna drag Kenny down when he returns and I'm mad already.
-Butcher looks like a million bucks.
-Butcher v Wardlow was short, but I enjoyed it. I'm starting to get to the point where I'd say Butcher is being grossly misused.
-Time for Lance Archer to lose again.
-Hookhausen should be fun.
-Sky and Kazarian. Two people who don't belong on TV.
-Britt Baker suuuuucks.
-Sting disguised as Sting will always be hilarious/awesome.
-Anyone else have weird audio issues? Sounds like they were switching mics to make the crowd louder or something.
-This was ok. Not nearly as good as Page vs Darby in the last coffin match.

Honestly surprised at the glowing reviews I'm reading here. I thought this show was below average at best. The crowd didn't help things that's for sure.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> they boo'd her vs Willow
> 
> She's been boo'd for like a month now actually - just turned her off screen
> 
> do we really need a 'story' of why RV is heel? better to just get that shit done with - Jade can carry that stable


I'd prefer some consistency, though


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The Red Velvet/Jade thing is an example of BAD CONTINUITY which has always been rampant in wrestling. They've been at each others' throats in two separate periods - March to April 2021 when Jade debuted in the Team Cody vs. Team Shaq thing. Then during the TBS tournament where they wrestled.

One thing that impressed me in AEW was there weren't too many continuity holes. WWE just doesn't give a fuck and some wrestlers have liked/hated each other so many times, you lose count. When two guys with a past faced off or teamed, Excalibur would usually make sense of it. But lately it's been more lax and continuity issues are creeping in. You could say it's inevitable after a few years after they've been through so many feuds and alignments, but Jade/Red Velvet linking up should not be something that is casually ignored. Another one is no explanation was 2point0/Garcia putting Jericho out of action with a brutal attack then joining him. Jericho did explain some backstory (like Kevin Owens asking him to get 2point0 in), but that didn't explain why they wanted to kill him just a few months ago and now are part of his appreciation club.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The format of Dynamite is becoming so repetitive.
Match after match. Few short backstage promos in between. Occasionally an inring promo. Switch it up. Cody’s limo promo was shit content-wise, but the concept was good. Let’s see Hangman cut promos on his farm. Let’s see Hobbs attack Keith Lee in McDonalds.

Remember the content we used to get. Moxley cutting a promo in a drainage basin. Archer beating the snot out of guys in his ring at home.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Lorromire said:


> I'd prefer some consistency, though


consistency with Red Velvet is your main complaint?

brother, i’ll take that xD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Maybe Velvet and Jade made up on Rhodes to the Top?

Y'know, it was really Brandi that drove a wedge between them. Pretty easy to retcon, if they decided to put any effort into the storylines in this division.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I had no idea people cared this much about Red Velvet.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

La Parka said:


> I’d take Jeff Hardy in a wheel chair over marble mouth Andrade


Good luck with that.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Regardless of where they wrestle anyone who switches sides quietly is perfectly fine, The real continuity problem would occur if RV was back on TV or YouTube afterwards and she is teaming with Rosa,
Statlander or Skye Blue. They are regularly doing women’s six person tags on Monday & Tuesday and Friday AEW content. 

Most of the time the heel side has Emi Sakura and The Bunny against any combination of babyfaces. Red Velvet just decided one day to come of the heel tunnel on any of AEW’s robust content she wrestled on. The fans booing Red Velvet must have really hurt her.

I have never been in a strip club Red’s pre-match dance routine always looked like some stripper moves that pop culture has shown me throughout my existence as a human male. They definitely reminded me of exotic dancers or sex workers. It might be possible for some edgy cheerleaders doing it but that is 2022 for you!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1517147074067787776


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Adam Cole making the NJPW announcement the way he did...can't wait for Uncle Kenny to return and address the direction that Adam has been leading The Elite in.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Andrade once again carries his opponent all match yet loses to a dog and pony show in the end. Booo!

Wardlow in cuffs is gold, guy has the attitude as well.

BCC were awesome as usual. Regal NEEDS a singing segment on every show from now on. Dude is having fun.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> You needed to watch battle of the belts to understand, they could have shown a video package of battle of the belts 2 to show what happened, Sammy we want a mixed tag match and squeezing in ladder match next week at the end was weird.


All Sammy did was beat a jobber to win back his belt, thats not turning heel 😂

They need get that worthless old fart Dan Lambert and his those worthless stable of jobbers off tv, Sammy already beat that jobber, he should be moving on to his next challenger.


----------



## zorori (Jul 12, 2021)

GNKenny said:


> Honestly surprised at the glowing reviews I'm reading here. I thought this show was below average at best. The crowd didn't help things that's for sure.


Same feelings, show was meh at best. I will blame the crowd since others seemed to enjoy the show.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> All Sammy did was beat a jobber to win back his belt, thats not turning heel 😂
> 
> They need get that worthless old fart Dan Lambert and his those worthless stable of jobbers off tv, Sammy already beat that jobber, he should be moving on to his next challenger.


He low blowed him to win the title


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> He low blowed him to win the title


Still though all Sammy did was win over a worthless jobber, the fans are supposed to cheer him for beating jobbers like that. 

And Scorpio Sky doesnt belong on tv he's garbage, there are other people better than that jobber being benched that should be featured on tv instead of these America Top Team jobbers! 

Hell even Orange Cassidy being featured for the 10,000th time would be better than these worthless America Top Team jobbers!


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

TeamFlareZakk said:


> Still though all Sammy did was win over a worthless jobber, the fans are supposed to cheer him for beating jobbers like that.
> 
> And Scorpio Sky doesnt belong on tv he's garbage, there are other people better than that jobber being benched that should be featured on tv instead of these America Top Team jobbers!
> 
> Hell even Orange Cassidy being featured for the 10,000th time would be better than these worthless America Top Team jobbers!


Say jobber again


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

Gwi1890 said:


> Say jobber again


Jobber again. 😂


----------



## Jeru The Damaja (9 mo ago)

Just caught up with the show - another good ep.

Enjoyed the opener. You could tell CM Punk and Dustin Rhodes had wanted to do that match for a very long time. Flow of the match was spot on, good chemistry and they put on a good match for television. Finally we've moved on to Punk vs. Hangman, it's what we all wanted and it's what we've all got. Hangman is still ridiculouslyW over so will be interesting to see crowd reactions as the weeks move forward.

BCC beating up people will never get old to me. I just hope they can find them a decent feud going into the next PPV. The building of Yuta between Mox and Bryan and even Regal was expertly done and may have actually been a good pay off at Double or Nothing though if they knew how popular it would have gotten on social media etc.

Wardlow character and story development is the best thing in wrestling. Just the little details like the handcuffs is a good touch because we _know _it's all building towards him eventually breaking those handcuffs and finally getting his hands on MJF. 

Really don't care about Kyle O'Reilly so bit annoyed that he had to go over Jungle Boy here, who I actually had thought might have got to the final of the Owen Hart tournament to face Christian as a way fo building that story up for PPV but alas it wasn't meant to be. Sucks.

I must have read wrong but I am sure we were meant to be getting Hook vs. Nese? Was that a rumour? Was that something planned for a different event? Meh. 

Ethan Page is a star that should be pushed. I like how the crowd just decided that Lambert, Sky and Page are all faces now just because none of them like Sammy Guevara. Though Lambert has definitely turned down his voice an octave or two. 

Main event was what it was - If you don't pop for Sting in a Sting Mask then you're dead inside.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

Best segment of last weeks show was when Ethan Page got on the mic. This guy has taken his game to an entire new level. This is the type of intensity that pro wrestling needs. He makes Sammy/Scorpio sound like awkward geeks.


----------

